# PE Exam Format: Thermal/ Fluid Systems (October 2017)



## natesmoov3 (Jul 21, 2017)

I am preparing to take the PE Thermal and Fluid Systems Exam this upcoming October 2017.  I have seen many helpful discussions detailing various approaches regarding preparation strategies and reference materials.  However, I have some questions regarding the Test Format/ Topics for the Thermal and Fluid Systems Discipline.

1.  I have seen some feedback  stating that there were a surprising amount of HVAC-related questions in the Thermal/ Fluid Systems Exam.  I was wondering if this is indeed true, and if the HVAC Section in the MERM 13th Ed. is a critical area of focus for the Thermal/ Fluid Systems Exam?  

2.  Furthermore, are there any additional sections in the MERM (other than Fluids, Thermo, Heat Transfer, Power Cycles, etc.) that would be crucial as well?

3.  I know the PE Exam is open-book in which external reference materials are very critical for the test.  For the computer-based FE Exam, a full equation sheet was provided for each individual taking the test.  Will a similar equation sheet be provided for the PE Exam as well?  

4.  What exactly does the test site provide to manually solve problems?  I remember when I took the FE Exam, I was given laminated paper and a Sharpie to work out solutions.  I was so used to solving problems with paper and pencil, so I was kind of caught off guard when taking the FE Exam.  I know this is a minute detail, but I'd just like to know what to expect.  

I'd greatly appreciate any feedback/ guidance regarding these questions.  Thank you.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 21, 2017)

Nate, have you looked at the NCEES website? All of your questions are answerable with about 5 minutes of research.

1) exam topics are listed in the test specs

2)The only thing you get for PE exam is your test booklet, answer sheet, and a highly sought after mechanical pencil.

3)In regards to laminated paper and sharpie for the FE exam, it looks like you didn't read the specs before that exam either. This is used so they can reuse the pages and not have to provide new scratch paper for everyone as well as worry about security issues if the used items are not disposed of properly. Page 6 of the examinee guide explains what you get for the CBT FE exams. Page 17 and 18 explains references and what you can bring to PE exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 21, 2017)

The exam specifications are provided in the NCEES website.  The current ones are found here:  http://ncees.org/engineering/pe/mechanical/

It appears a lot of the information you're looking for is easily found in the NCEES website regarding the PE exam.  Browse through the website and if you have additional questions feel free to ask.


----------



## amats42 (Jul 21, 2017)

Just echoing the other comments. Reading comprehension is absolutely critical for this exam as most of the questions are trickier than any of the prep material I studied with. If you can't read through instructions (problems) quickly and know exactly what you're solving for then you won't have nearly enough time to complete the exam. Missing critical information such as how the test is administered is not a good sign.

Read through the NCEES information posted on their website twice. Read through the MERM introduction. All of these questions are answered save for the number of HVAC problems. For answers to those, read through the posts from the past 6 months on this website--the exam breadth has been discussed heavily.

If you walk into the test and are surprised by anything that's a HUGE indication that you didn't prep well.


----------



## spacebanjo (Jul 21, 2017)

Relevant to 1&amp;2: The syllabus is extremely accurate. If it says there will be 'cooling/heating load' problems  then it will be on the test guaranteed. My best advice is to study exactly what is on the syllabus with no exception (even non-core TFS problems like heating loads / bolts, welds, etc). 

3. No equation sheet provided. MERM + lindberg unit conversions is minimum and should be fine. 

4. You solve problems in your exam booklet. There is a bunch of white space around the problems.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 21, 2017)

If you don't study up on what the NCEES says about the exam day experience, you're likely going to be one of those guys ushered out of the test facility with no refund and possibly not able to take the exam again.


----------

